# Free patterns for scarfs, shawls and more



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Came across this site which has some nice scarfs. shawls and more. Enjoy and happy knitting.

http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/free-patterns.html

Scarves
Amsterdam Lace Scarf
Blogathon Lace Triangle Scarf
Bulky Reversible Cable Braid Scarf
Easy Leaves Scarf
Lace Rib Neckwarmer
Lacy Bowknot Scarf
Openwork Rib Scarf
Pink Ribbon Scarf - Crochet
Pink Ribbon Scarf - Knit
Scrunchy Rib Scarf
Wide Triangle Scarf

Shawls and Wraps
Aqua Waves Wrap
Glitzy Cat's Paw Lace Wrap
Half-Circle Shawl
Little Leaves Lace Wrap

Bags and Toys
Cable-Band Bag
Dollhouse Purse
Felted Dollhouse
Simple Knit Amigurumi


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! Since someone suggested using DROPBOX to store things like this on the computer, I find myself saving a lot of patterns!


----------



## akkath (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you, for the link! Lots of pretty things to choose from. I like the knitted and felted dollhouse purses, as well as the sweet little box toys!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you!! My To-Do-List just got longer.


----------



## Catneil11 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the link - another page bookmarked to have a closer look at. So many bookmarks - so little time!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

What is dropbox?


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Great site. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gwalkstan (Feb 28, 2013)

betty boivin said:


> What is dropbox?


Dropbox is a free service to store photos, documents, etc. it keeps everything together and you can organize it however you wish! You can check it out through the website: Dropbox.com or the App Store for most phones! Makes storing patterns so easy!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's nice to see that so many people that will enjoy the patterns at this site.

I'm glad I decided to post the link.

Happy knitting.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks i'll be checking out dropbox.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh my gosh this is awesome. Thank you very thoughtful of you


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

deercreek said:


> Oh my gosh this is awesome. Thank you very thoughtful of you


your very welcome, enjoy the patterns


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. Several nice patterns here. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

very nice, thank you!


----------

